# Prüfungsvorbereitung Online Absolvieren BERLIN



## kristofer (21. Juni 2021)

Moin!

Kann mit jemand sagen, ob es einen Weg gibt die Vorbereitung für die Fischereischeibprüfung online abzulegen? Hab gehört, dass man aber in Berlin dann bei Onlinevorbereitungskurs nicht prüfungstauglich ist und die Prüfung dann aber in Brandenburg ablegen kann? Ist dieser in Brandenburg erworbene Schei  dann in ganz Deutschland gültig?

Danke schonmal

Kristofer


----------



## sqzy (24. Juni 2021)

Genau. Habe für dich mal kurz recherchiert:

Der Landesanglerverband Berlin macht auf seiner Homepage sehr deutlich, was er von Online-Kursen hält, nämlich gar nichts: https://landesanglerverband-berlin.de/116/anglerpruefung

Anders sieht es aus beim Landesverband Brandenburg, der laut Homepage mit Fishing King kooperiert und den Online Kurs voll anerkennt. Wenn du die Prüfung bestehst, erhältst du keinen Schein, sondern ein Fischerprüfungszeugnis. Mit diesem Zeugnis kannst du dann auch in Berlin zu der zuständigen Behörde gehen und deinen Angelschein holen.


----------



## kristofer (24. Juni 2021)

sqzy schrieb:


> Genau. Habe für dich mal kurz recherchiert:
> 
> Der Landesanglerverband Berlin macht auf seiner Homepage sehr deutlich, was er von Online-Kursen hält, nämlich gar nichts: https://landesanglerverband-berlin.de/116/anglerpruefung
> 
> Anders sieht es aus beim Landesverband Brandenburg, der laut Homepage mit Fishing King kooperiert und den Online Kurs voll anerkennt. Wenn du die Prüfung bestehst, erhältst du keinen Schein, sondern ein Fischerprüfungszeugnis. Mit diesem Zeugnis kannst du dann auch in Berlin zu der zuständigen Behörde gehen und deinen Angelschein holen.


Alles klar. Und der damit amerworbene Angelschein ist dann in ganz Deutschland gültig?
Und wie genau ist das mit der Verlängerung? Nach 5 Jahren muss der dann verlängert werden? Ist das ein ganz normaler Vorgang aufm Amt oder muss ich da nochmal eine Prüfung ablegen?

Danke schonmal

Kristofer


----------



## sqzy (24. Juni 2021)

kristofer schrieb:


> Alles klar. Und der damit amerworbene Angelschein ist dann in ganz Deutschland gültig?
> Und wie genau ist das mit der Verlängerung? Nach 5 Jahren muss der dann verlängert werden? Ist das ein ganz normaler Vorgang aufm Amt oder muss ich da nochmal eine Prüfung ablegen?
> 
> Danke schonmal
> ...


Schau mal hier: https://www.berlin.de/fischereiamt/angelfischen/fischereischein/

- Nach 5 Jahren Verlängerung notwendig (andere Gemeinden in Deutschland können da abweichende Regeln haben)
- Keine neue Prüfung bei Verlängerung, bloß alle Dokumente mitbringen und Abgabe bezahlen
- Dein Angelschein wird von allen anderen Bundesländern anerkannt und ist somit deutschlandweit gültig
- Wenn du dann angeln gehen willst, auch an die Gewässerkarte denken


----------



## kristofer (24. Juni 2021)

Wieso verteufelt der Dav Landesverband Berlin eigentlich die Onlinekurse so? Wegen dem fehlenden Praxisbezug?


----------



## Tomasz (25. Juni 2021)

kristofer schrieb:


> Wieso verteufelt der Dav Landesverband Berlin eigentlich die Onlinekurse so? Wegen dem fehlenden Praxisbezug?
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 378101



Oder der dann wegfallenden Einnahmequelle?! Ich kann Dir das aber leider auch nicht beantworten. 

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## H.S.8.2. (26. Juni 2021)

In Hessen und anderen Bundesländern gehört zu dem Onlinekurs auch nochmal ein Pflicht-Praxistag mit Angel zusammenbauen, Wurfübungen, Fisch ordnungsgemäß ums Eck bringen usw. dazu. Praxisbezug ist in diesen Fällen ja gegeben.
Und ein Präsenzkurs sagt ja nichts über Praxisbezug aus. Bei meinem Kurs zum Beispiel, wurden nur die Heintgeshefte rezitiert und fertig. 
Obs um Geld geht. Da habe ich keine Ahnung wer wieviel von der Gebühr kassiert. Onlineanbieter, Gatwirt oder Verband.
Manchmal ist es bestimmt einfach auch nur ein Zuständigkeitengerangel der Fischereibehörden und Verbände.


----------



## kristofer (9. August 2021)

Es hat auf jeden Fall sehr gut geklappt den Lehrgang online zu machen, die Prüfung in Brandenburg abzulegen und den Angelschein dann mit dem Prüfungszeugnis aus Brandenburg in Berlin abzuholen.

Wieso Berlin Onlinelehrgänge bzw. die Prügfungsstellen diese nicht akzeptieren...keinen Plan. Lobbyismus?

Petri Heil Euch allen!


----------

